# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Necesito ayuda :S

## Kvothe

A ver, he buscado en el buscador, pero nada de nada con mi problema, debo de ser el único o algo.

Bien, antes de empezar a hacer truquillos (que algunos ya sé, todo hay que decirlo), he querido dominar la baraja, aprender a barajar y a sujetarla, en fin, empezar por donde hay que empezar pero... mi problema es que aunque me digan como se hace, no sé, por ejemplo, barajar a la americana en el aire. En mesa sí, pero en el aire no. Y por ejemplo, la mezcla en manos por arrastre, la primera del libro de Vicente Canuto, creo que la entiendo, pero cuando leo lo de que es un juego de presiones, donde el pulgar de la mano que sujeta la baraja ejerce presion para dejar pasar una o un paquetillo de cartas, no lo comprendo. 

Además, tampoco me salen los cortes falsos.

¿Qué debo hacer?

----------


## b12jose

Practicar y ser paciente, todo se consigue a base de práctica, en cuanto al juego de presiones, eso ya lo tendrás que ir viendo tu, viendo cuando tienes que apretar el dedo para que salgan más o menos ... 

El único secreto es eso practicar y ser paciente

----------


## Adrian Gómez

Pues así pasa aveces, en los libros vas a encontrar cosas que no entiendas muy bien pero tu lee el procedimiento hasta que te salga y lo comprendas, aunque lo tengas que leer 100 veces tu leelo y poco a poco iras entendiendo las cosas, además mientras lees el libro ve haciendo los pasos con la baraja en manos y has con la braja lo que entiendas, y cuando entiendas aunquesea un poco de la técnica o en que consiste ya se te va a facilitar lo demás,tal vez así te sea más facíl comprender las técnicas, en todo caso y ya de último recurso creo que te vendría bien buscar video en la web sobre las técnicas, no digo que las busques reveladas, sino que busques videos donde salga gente haciendo la técnica que no entiendas y así podras darte una idea y si aún así no comprendes pues acá estoy por si quieres ayuda, mandame un MP y te ayudo en lo que pueda con mucho gusto.

Suerte.

----------


## Moss

Sí, seguro que tu prosa es mejor que la de Vicente Canuto. 

Kvothe, lee con calma, no te obceques, ya verás como poco a poco todo va saliendo.

----------


## Coloclom

a veces es mejor pararse, ver un poco la tele y tomar la lectura de nuevo pasado un rato. Lo malo es que lo que comentas te ocurrirá siempre, con cada libro. Por eso no hay nada mejor que tener a alguien a quien enseñarle cada técnica que aprendes para que pueda corregirtela y aconsejarte.

Y como ha dicho Moss no te obceques, que al final todo sale.

O apoyate en Adrián Gómez, que alguien se ofrezca para echarte un cable siempre es de agradecer.


¿¿Qué añadiría Iban aquí??

----------


## Macpoole

Además de lo que dicen los colegas te sugiero que vayas a un club de magos. A muchos nos gusta enseñar, disfrutamos con ello. Verás que todo es mucho más fácil cuando te lo cuenta otro mago.

----------


## Kvothe

Sí, eso he pensado, pero creo que en mi pueblo no hay ninguno... investigaré a ver.

Gracias a todos, haré lo que me decís. Practicar, practicar y... ¡ah! sí, practicar.

----------


## SOFTVADER

Practicalo mucho,todas las tecnicas se pracvtican mucho para que empiecen a salir,de todas formas como te dicen,lee con calma,no quieras correr antes de andar( eso nos ha pasado a la mayoria creo yo).
Un saludo.

----------


## Teresa

Si te sirve de consuelo, a mí me pasa lo mismo.

Yo creo que es cuestión de imaginarse lo que el libro quiere decir y probar a ver si te sale. También va bien buscar la técnica específica en youtube, como te dice Adrian, porque al ver el efecto, ya sabes a qué se refiere el libro.

----------

